# New to fly fishing in Pensacola



## fishingsailor (Oct 13, 2009)

I have done some fly fishing (mostly trout) in Tennessee and Missouri, but have not done any fly fishing in P'cola. I will be doing some fly fishing in the Pensacola area. What is the main fish to target this time of year? Speck's and reds? I am not trying to get anyone to give away any secret spots, but where are the best places around the Pensacola area to go this time of year? I have a kayak and a small skiff....


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to PCola!!!

Well usually Bull Reds and Albies around the pass. Specs and Pup Reds are up in the rivers, but the cold has really put the damper on that. It'll warm up soon enough, and then the bite will be on like Donky Kong!!

L8, Harry


----------

